# Now What??



## Tedly (Jul 30, 2012)

I've started as a bait hunter and now am a hound hunter. I respect baiting , but sniper must realize that the most usual reason to set baits is to kill bears. No appologies , OK by me. But don't ridicule my hound hunting...my focus is no kill hunting. I've had 7 kill tags in 23yrs. of lottery hunting and killed 2 bear. I killed one in the last year of general licensing. I can't begin to tell you how mant bear I've let go to run another day. One more left for seed. It makes no sense to the majority of dog hunters to kill bears , especially now that numbers are down. We hunt our dogs to catch , see and mostly release game. We can enjoy without the kill. The problem with alot of bait bear hunters , not all , is that they participate at a casual level...only when they have a tag that is intended to kill a bear...also OK by me ...OK too. We dog hunters hunt tags or not and spend a proportionately longer time in the default study of bear number because our dogs show us whats up with bears , cats, coyotes... . Most bait folks think dog men scare off their particular bear at a bait...Having afew decent dogs has showed me that there are alot more bear in any given section than one would imagine. As for out dated , so are bows, muzzeloaders and hunting in general if the question were posed to non hunters. Being an old fashioned method that should be done away with would put you out of the woods. You dont have to have bear meat , you choose to...be careful you dont step in your own doo doo...HTH ...Tedly


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

If you guys believe that running bears with dogs.is fair chase, ridiculous. When a person baits for deer, bear etc. The animal has a choice to come in using is instinct to decided if everything is ok. A bait or setting hunter has to fool its prey. By scent, sound and sight. A bear ran with dogs has no other choice than to run!


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

Then up a tree trapped with no where to go!!! At least in bait hnting a bear, deer, etc can move or run away if it gets spooked. What's a bear gonna do jump outa the tree? Highly doubt it. Believe me Ive seen and heard enuff bull**** that U houndsmen do i.e. Knockin bears outa tress to continue chase, I've seen baits get diesel fueled, crossing property lines. I hav had hound pics on trail cam. U get a bear up a tree in sumtimes minutes. Us baiters cane take up to 1-3 weeks before we see sign of a bear. I have been with 4 different hound grouos and they are all the same. So I'm done with this discussion. Time to move on. Good luck to every one. This is based off my opinion and true occurances, not lies that left a bad impression. Sorry to offend anyone but we are entiled to opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Got invited to ride along on dog training outing last weekend in the U.P.Great group of guy's and dogs.Have nothing but good thing's to say.Treed one small bear after about three hours of running which just looked bored.My son and I had a blast,this area has large tracts of land,creeks,beaver ponds and rivers so no cakewalk for dogs.My son will be stump sitting this year but we will hunt with dogs someday.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't remember who the outdoor write was, but he stated:

What is the ethical difference between treeing a bear with hounds and shooting him....and
providing a free meal to a bear while sitting up in a tree and shooting him on the ground when he comes in to feed?


----------



## Tedly (Jul 30, 2012)

Bear run with dogs can take care of itsself. It is after all. a BEAR...something deer/cross over hunters dont experience focused only on trying to just make a kill... They DO jump out of trees, etc. and many many do get away...Your experience is obviously limited and stuck in the deer queer must kill mentallity. Bet your a bow hunter...now theres really something great. Lets talk archery w/o all the modern tech...Take an obselete weapon and torture game to pretend your Hiawatha...Bait is kill only , illegal in many states to shoot anything over bait...like shooting fish in a barrel..not tolerated in most US states or anywhere in Europe . But both bait & hounds arel necessary to do proper management... We'll all get put out by the antis someday , best part is they'll get you elitist cry ass baiters too and just keep bitch'n...can't wait to see you guys loose it too...then you can go back to killing deer , where you belong ...open your minds! Best part about guys like you is you want it all to yourselves until the antis come and then your one of us...


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Thank you .44 for your post. That is how many bait hunters would react to hound hunting if they tried it but at this point its the us against them mentality because of greed. Now can we stop the insanity and stop the bashing. Use your heads.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

TRAVISW74 said:


> ...... Us baiters cane take up to 1-3 weeks before we see sign of a bear. ....._Posted via Mobile Device_


You started this thread because your baits had gone dead.
Did I not tell you that they would pick up again after the full moon passed?
In other posts , you showed pictures where they had picked up again.
Did you learn anything? 

Now , if it takes you up to 3 weeks to " see sign of a bear " , Do like I said and learn a little more about your quarry.
Your not killing bears is nobody's fault but your own.


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

> TRAVISW74
> Master Sportsman
> 
> 
> ...


 Here we go, another know it all that doesn't have a clue. Who are you trying to convince? What are you trying to accomplish? PLEASE, give us an answer. Your making enemy's with an entire group of sportsman you don't know. 

WE, as in all sportsmen, get along a lot better than you internet troublemakers would like.
Like it or not TRAVISw74, your an anti hunter and a hypocrite. Anything that doesn't appeal to you personally you ATTACK, even if its another persons choice of enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

As a bait hunter who has had an opportunity to stand shoulder to shoulder with my fellow sportsman, being those who pursue bears with hounds. I will tell you that most have no idea what they are talking about with their unfounded attacks. Houndsmen are the eyes and ears of the bears woods, the driving force of sound bear management. And wether you want to believe it or not they speak for all, not just themselves.


----------



## Outdoors Family Queen (Aug 12, 2012)

This post has gotten so ridiculous! ALL HUNTERS NEED TO STAND TOGETHER OR LOSE YOUR RIGHTS! If anyone has really read what I have said anywhere I am not against hunting in any way shape or form because we are a family with small children! We do all forms of hunting and are getting back into trapping even more this year! We are trying to keep our kids off the street, teach them morals and values, and carry on family traditions from four generations ago! If anyone reads this look back to 1996. I think that is the correct year when they tried to take away rights then! It was actually on the voting ballot. I'm sure there are many hunters out there that know what I am talking about. Anti-hunters are everywhere and they are getting larger in number everyday!

I have shot a few nice bucks and never used a lick of bait to do it! Just sitting where my husbands grandfather sat 50 years ago. Others do use bait and that is fine. Whatever works for you or your family. My husband has had more than one bear tag in his lifetime and is years younger than me. He doesn't really care to shoot one. He just likes seeing the game no matter what it may be and wants to see the younger generations stay involved and he has taken many out to shoot thier first ****. He could care less if he shoots anything or not! He can't wait till our children are old enough to stay up later so he can take them out to get their first ****. His great-great-great-grandfather hunted with hounds and trapped and it was a family affair! This was carried on down to him, even though his father doesn't really do hound hunting or trapping anymore, he gets real excited when the kids come with stories or something to show him that we caught.

We never really used bait for bears up until last year when I had my FIRST EVER BEAR TAG, because my husband was so excited and really wanted me to see a bear and maybe have a chance to shoot one. This year he has a tag and we have been baiting again, but he probably won't shoot one unless everything is more than ideal. He isn't interested in getting just any ole bear, he would like to see his dogs with a bear, but he won't be devastated if he doesn't shoot one. We generally drive around looking at all the roads for a track. It is much more challenging that way and takes alot of time. Our children are learning how to look for tracks of any kind and learning how to look for animal signs in the woods.

I think GET ALONG OR GET OUT!!! I will probably use this site more now for the useful information. I have found alot of great info for trapping and am getting very excited about it this year. People can get too caught up in this stuff and waste too much time. With small children time is too valuable.

OFQ:sad:


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Outdoors family check your PM


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

OFQ, don't let someone else's opinion bother you. You know what's right, and that's all that matters.


----------

